# Synchroniser Livebox et Mac



## smow (14 Avril 2008)

Hello,

J'ai posté ce matin dans le fil général concernant les livebox, mais je pense que je suis un peu perdu dans les 54 pages que comporte ce fil.
Je me permet donc de re-poster ma demande, en espérant qu'un spécialiste saura me tirer d'affaire.

Bonjour,
Gros souci depuis hier. J'ai une livebox Sagem, je ne parvenais plus à me connecter à internet, car mon iMac (sous X.5.2) m'attribuais une adresse IP locale. Après coup de fil à l'assistance Orange, j'ai fait l'erreur de réinitialiser ma livebox Sagem. Depuis, impossible d'entrer dans la livebox (par http://198.162.1.1) pour activer internet et le téléphone.
L'assistance Orange n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de programmer un RV téléphonique samedi prochain à 19h!!!
Avez-vous une idée de ce qui peut se passer? Safari parvient à charger en partie la page d'accueil de la livebox, mais en partie seulement. Je ne peux accéder à aucun menu. Firefox ne parvient carrément pas à se connecter à la livebox
Au secours!


----------



## schwebb (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas si je comprends bien ce que tu veux, mais si c'est pour synchroniser la Livebox: sur la Sagem, c'est le petit bouton noir situé dessous, à côté duquel il est écrit "REG". L'association dure quelques minutes, pendant lesquelles tu as le temps d'entrer ton mot de passe et de laisser les deux bestioles se synchroniser. Tu es obligé d'en passer par là, puisque tu l'as réinitialisée. 

Tu ne pourras accéder à la page de configuration qu'après avoir fait ça.


----------



## schwebb (14 Avril 2008)

Orange nous rebat les oreilles en ce moment, avec un campagne de pub dont le thème est l'échange de toute Livebox défectueuse en 48 heures. Si la tienne donne des signes de faiblesse, prends-les au mot!


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

Hello,

Non, le bouton "REG" sert pour se mettre en mode association, pour synchroniser le mode Wifi. 
Moi je veux juste entrer dans la livebox pour mettre en service l'internet et la téléphonie. Comme je l'ai réinitialisée puisqu'elle m'attribuait une adresse IP locale, les services internet et téléphone se sont désactivés, comme lorsque tu reçois ta livebox neuve.
Je pense que le souci vient de la livebox, puisque je parviens à entrer dans celle-ci. Malheureusement pas jusqu'au bout, si bien que les boutons internet et téléphone ne sont pas actifs.
J'ai bien entendu évoqué cette fameuse campagne de pub, mais l'opérateur (visiblement au soleil de la Tunisie) de la hot-line a soutenu dur comme fer que ce n'était pas un problème de Livebox, mais autre chose. Quelque chose de mystérieux, nécessitant l'intervention d'un technicien "expert", qui devrait me contacter entre 18 et 19h samedi prochain.
Je crois que je peux croiser les doigts et brûler un cierge si je veux que quelqu'un me rappelle.
Alors si quelqu'un à une idée Je suis preneur. 
Merci


----------



## richard-deux (15 Avril 2008)

As-tu essayé cette adresse http://192.168.1.1/  pour paramètrer ta livebox?


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> As-tu essayé cette adresse http://192.168.1.1/  pour paramètrer ta livebox?


Oui, bien entendu. Je me suis trompé en écrivant ce post hier, mais pas en réalité.

La meilleure preuve, c'est je peux partiellement entrer dans cette  de livebox!!
Je tape "admin", "admin", la page se charge partiellement, mais malheureusement pas jusqu'au bout. Safari m'indique qu'il charge 11 éléments sur 12, et ça en reste là

Help me, please :rose:


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

Je continue à penser qu'il te faut bien associer ta Livebox et ton ordi auparavant: si tu l'as réinitialisée, elle est "à zéro", vierge, donc ne "reconnaît" aucun ordi, aucun wifi.  

Ce qui pourrait expliquer que tu ne parviennes pas à charger sa page de config.

As-tu essayé de t'y connecter en éthernet (entrée éthernet rouge; la jaune est pour la télé)? Pour le coup, ça serait bien plus simple pour diagnostiquer.

Sinon, effectivement, tu devras faire appel à un "expert" de chez Orange, ou sacrifier un poulet, ce qui donne à mon avis les mêmes chances de réussite...


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2008)

comme schwebb, il faut associer ton mac et ta livebox.
Tu dis avoir un accès incomplet à l'interface d'administration. Cela est dû au cache de ton navigateur. Vide le cache et tu verras que tu n'auras plus rien. D'ailleurs, as tu internet ??
Sinon, pour accéder à ton interface d'administration, tu peux le faire avec une câble ethernet


----------



## psykopat (15 Avril 2008)

2 suggestions : 
*ton reset usine n'a peut être pas bien fonctionné, je te conseillerais d'en refaire un pour être sur d'être sur une config livebox propre
* pour l'install, branche toi en ethernet, ça évitera de se poser des questions sur l'association

* par contre je ne comprends pas bien ton problème initial : c'est normal d'avoir une adresse ip privée sur ton mac : c'est ça qui te posait problème ?


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> comme schwebb, il faut associer ton mac et ta livebox.
> Tu dis avoir un accès incomplet à l'interface d'administration. Cela est dû au cache de ton navigateur. Vide le cache et tu verras que tu n'auras plus rien. D'ailleurs, as tu internet ??
> Sinon, pour accéder à ton interface d'administration, tu peux le faire avec une câble ethernet



Pour répondre à ta question, oui, j'ai vidé le cache de mon navigateur (de mes navigateurs). J'ai même réinitialisé Safari complètement. 
Et, oui, j'accède bien à l'nterface de la livebox, mais de façon partielle.
Et évidemment, je suis connecté par un cable éthernet. C'est vrai que si je faisais tout ça en wifi, je multiplierai les risques d'erreur. Donc j'ai essayé de faire simple.
Donc ma config est simplissime. J'ai un iMac sous OS10.5.2, un cable éthernet branché sur le port rouge et une livebox réinitialisée.
Lorsqu'elle est réinitialisée, elle ne fournit pas l'accès internet, ni le téléphone. Il faut activer ces services via l'interface d'administration accessible par un navigateur. C'est là où l'on tape son identifiant et son mot de passe (fti quelquechose).
En revanche, elle fournit bien (même si internet n'est pas activé) une adresse IP valide.
Voilà.
C'est là où j'en suis : la livebox est connectée au Mac par un cable, elle fournit une adresse IP valable, elle est reconnue par Safari, mais ça coince au niveau de la finalisation, lorsque que je souhaite accéder aux menus de l'interface d'administration.
Sur un forum Orange, on m'a suggéré de tout débrancher, ligne téléphonique et alimentation électrique. Je vais essayer en rentrant ce soir. Mais je suis quand même étonné. Depuis plus de 20 ans que je bosse sur Mac, c'est bien la première fois que je rencontre une bétise pareille.
Tout à fait d'accord avec schwebb, je vais finir par sacrifier un poulet si ça continue. Et pour plus de précisions encore, lorsque la livebox est réinitialisée, si, elle reconnait bien le Mac. Heureusement d'ailleurs. Sinon je n'aurai carrément plus d'adresse IP.
Faut juste que puisse accéder vraiment à cette foutue  interface d'administration!!

Mais on va y arriver


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

psykopat a dit:


> 2 suggestions :
> *ton reset usine n'a peut être pas bien fonctionné, je te conseillerais d'en refaire un pour être sur d'être sur une config livebox propre
> * pour l'install, branche toi en ethernet, ça évitera de se poser des questions sur l'association
> 
> * par contre je ne comprends pas bien ton problème initial : c'est normal d'avoir une adresse ip privée sur ton mac : c'est ça qui te posait problème ?



Merci de tes suggestions. Oui, j'ai refait le reset pour être sûr qu'il soit proprement fait. Mais ça n'a rien changé.
Oui je suis branché via éthernet, comme je le disais dans ma précédente réponse.
Mon problème initial était que j'ai soudainement eu une adresse IP locale (du genre 162.256.211.25), et donc que je ne pouvais plus du tout accéder à internet. C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit le panneau réseau des prèfs système : "vous avez une adresse IP locale et n'êtes plus en mesure d'accéder à internet".
Dans ce cas précis, ne parvenant pas à récupérer une adresse IP valide suite à diverses manips (adresse entrée manuellement, etc), j'ai appelé Orange. Leur réponse est logique. Faire un reset de la livebox semble normal puisque c'est elle qui fournit dynamiquement l'adresse au Mac. 
Le hic, c'est que je ne parviens plus à accéder à l'activation des services internet, alors que la livebox fournit maintenant une adresse correcte au Mac?
Bref, c'est lourd


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2008)

Je ne suis pas un expert, loin s'en faut, mais il me semble que tu devrais échanger la Livebox. Si ça ne marche ni en éthernet ni en wifi, c'est que c'est la box qui plante, point.

N'attends pas le coup de fil de samedi, va râler dans une agence, avec un peu de chance ils t'enverront un technicien en fin de semaine.


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un expert, loin s'en faut, mais il me semble que tu devrais échanger la Livebox. Si ça ne marche ni en éthernet ni en wifi, c'est que c'est la box qui plante, point.
> 
> N'attends pas le coup de fil de samedi, va râler dans une agence, avec un peu de chance ils t'enverront un technicien en fin de semaine.



C'était un peu mon sentiment. Je vais faire ça 
J'espérais un peu que quelqu'un parmi vous aurait l'inspiration lumineuse qui m'aurait permis de me moquer de la hotline d'Orange qui elle, ne veut rien savoir!
Mais bon, c'est méchant  , je sais
Je vais de ce pas dans une agence et vous tient au courant.


----------



## regiscorrs (15 Avril 2008)

Au cas où... as-tu essayé 192.168.1.1 avec Firefox par exemple ? (pas Safari...) Je sais qu'à une époque Safari ne fonctionnait pas toujours pour la config d'une livebox... Et puis, une chose, la Livebox n'est peut-être pas ce qui se fait de mieux niveau fiabilité, mais ce qui se vérifie un peu partout, c'est que les Sagem sont les pires... je te suggèrerais bien de demander à échanger pour une Inventel...


----------



## smow (15 Avril 2008)

regiscorrs a dit:


> Au cas où... as-tu essayé 192.168.1.1 avec Firefox par exemple ? (pas Safari...) Je sais qu'à une époque Safari ne fonctionnait pas toujours pour la config d'une livebox... Et puis, une chose, la Livebox n'est peut-être pas ce qui se fait de mieux niveau fiabilité, mais ce qui se vérifie un peu partout, c'est que les Sagem sont les pires... je te suggèrerais bien de demander à échanger pour une Inventel...



Oui, c'est ce que je précisais dans mon premier post, Firefox ne peut carrément pas se connecter à la Livebox, alors que Safari y parvient partiellement.

Je sors de l'agence Orange. Technicien très sympa, qui m'a confirmé que la hotline Orange niveau 1 était bien composée d'étudiants tunisiens, en Tunisie. Autant dire des experts

Il m'a recommandé de faire changer cette livebox. En revanche, il m'a dit que les modèles Sagem étaient plus fiables que les Inventel.
Alors ? Qui croire? 
En tout cas, merci. Je vais essayer de changer ce matériel dès demain si je peux.


----------

